# Popular Woodworking "Market Research Discount" subscription



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I got a letter in the mail yesterday offering me a subscription at a cut rate. It looks like a normal 1 year subscription is about $22. Instead they are giving me 2 years for $18 plus a free gift of some sort. I'm not sure how I got picked, but am wondering if anyone else has gotten this letter. Have you acted on it? Is PWW a magazine worth getting? I have always wanted a subscription to one of the woodworking magazines, but they have always seemed too expensive especially considering they usually only do 7 issues a year. Even if ya'll say it sucks I may get it anyway since it sounds like a real good deal.

Thanks


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

I found the same deal here. I will call PWW at 10 eatern to see if it's a valid offer.

https://secure.palmcoastd.com/pcd/document?ikey=0768niw02


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

I called Popular Woodworking directly and spoke to the Manager of subscriptions, Debbie. She told me that a mailer going around with a return address of Reno Nevada is a scam and you will never get your magazine. She did confirm that the link I provided above belongs to PWW and is a valid offer.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

The return address on the envelope i was mailed was to an address in blue ash, ohio and the one on the mailer i return to them is in palm coast, fl I wonder what that means.


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

I suggest if you want the mag, to spend the extra 2 bucks and use the link I provided.


----------



## skeemer (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this magazine? I'm thinking as a new woodworker it may be worth the price but any opinions would be great


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got an answer from our subscription department, and they did indeed mail out that offer. $15.96 + $2 Shipping and Handling for 14 issues, there is a download included in that price titled "The Woodwright School Guide" on payment. As far as I know, you need the info in the mailer to take advantage of this. Our corporate offices are in Blue Ash, Ohio and our subscription service provider is in Palm Coast, Florida.

It's a good deal, and I think it's the best magazine out there (but my view might be a little biased).

Bob Lang


----------



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been receiving Popular Woodworking for 2 years, I've signed up because of the discount subscription price of $24 for two years. Untill my subscription had expired they wanted $22 a year to renew. After it expired I received an offer to renew for $18 for 2 years, so I'm back in. It's not as good as Wood or ShopNotes, but it's fairly informative and has some good articles.


----------



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

Palm Coast, FL is the "home base" subscription service for at least three magazines to which I subscribe.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

OK Bob, I guess you have a right to be a little biased…........but then again so am I, after attending two "Woodworking in America" conferences, put on by Popular Woodworking.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear that Bob. I actually spoke to someone on the phone who advised me to send it in with the bill later box checked and then once I get the bill call again to make sure that I'm actually signed up.

Not sure how I got targeted, I just hope some of you other LJs get the offer.

Anyone else got any comments on how good PWW is?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I got the same mail offer and I am sending for it with the "bill me later" option.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Got the same offer & have bought a bunch of back issues on ebay & like the mag, although I think I like "Fine Woodworking" mag a little better.
At that price, I can't get back issues plus shipping, so I'll probably take it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

So, Mr. Bob Lang, why didn't we all get an offer. your magazine might have gone through the roof with the new subscribers…..?


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Ah, now almost 2 years later the deal is still getting better…. 
$15 + $3 s&h = $18 less a $15 coupon = $3
I might have to give up my FWW for this…


----------



## MatthewMcMillan (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there a special subscription code for this offer? I need to renew my membership…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

It is a good deal, have to look into getting this magazine again.

My only issue with getting any magazine is the constant barrage of junk mail with the latest offer, EVERY MONTH after you get your first issue. (laughing) I often send back junk mail in bills I mail in, recently I was sent a letter informing me to STOP sending junk mail. I was polite in my handwritten reply, I will stop when your company stops selling my info, or releasing it, to the 567,890,876 other divisions of your company trying to sell me something I did not ask about. They replied and said they do not do that, yeah okay I was born last week. Guess I will have to up my game and begin filling out mailers with those companies addresses when I travel abroad so they can get more junk mail in different languages even…... (laughing) Thankfully my wife is from Ukraine and speaks Russian and Ukrainian, when these people call they get to pleasure of trying to understand her accent, and deal with her sudden inability to speak English. (laughing)


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

My two years with PWW is just about up, but luckily I just got a 3 years for $24 from Wood magazine so I guess im locked up again for the time being.


----------

